# FAK - First Aid Kit



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I am hunting for another FirstAidKit (FAK) that will work well in all kinds of circumstances. The primary use for the kit will be for motorcycle riding and with that, deep backcountry travel will be common with the motorcycle riding.

As I was doing some searching, I found that a company (that I have dealt with before) carries several decent looking first aid kits. I never realized that they did, so, imagine my shock when I Google'd them up.

In order of price (and size).

*1.* http://www.motorcycle-superstore.co...-Medical-Kits-Smart-Travel-First-Aid-Kit.aspx

*2.* http://www.motorcycle-superstore.co...-Medical-Kits-World-Travel-First-Aid-Kit.aspx

*3.* http://www.motorcycle-superstore.co...-Medical-Kits-Fundamentals-First-Aid-Kit.aspx

The thing that I noticed about these is the fact that they are fairly compact, fairly well stocked and that they have the stuff to deal with the majority of motorcycle-based issues (cuts, burns) and the best of all, they are packaged in such a way that moisture is not going to become a serious issue.

I am considering ordering one of each of the kits and then do a comparison for you all and once I figure out which one works best (and where), a kit will probably end up in each of my motorbikes and maybe even will suppliment my FAK that I carry in my Jeep all-year-around.

If someone has found equal / better pre-made kits that will work very well for motorcycling and deep-country usage, please share what you have found.

:beercheer:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Them look perty good. 

Generally I just build my own kits. The one what I keep on the ATV should have most thins needed durin a outing. It be in a small molle bag an I keep the stuff waterproof by sealin everthin in a vac bag. I keep a couple extra zip bags ta put stuff in ifin I need ta open the vac bag.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I am the same way - most of my kits are purpose built by me or customized off of a basic kit. I am just looking for something that will suit a possible wider range of needs with a motorbike flavour to it.


----------

